# freaking algae



## manunited (May 29, 2009)

so i planted some ludwiga cuba in eco complete in my 46 gallon bowfront and it just toatally got overrun with algae here are my specs:

lighting: i have a sort of diy hood with 5 cfl daylight 6500k bulbs, 15watt=65watt and 1 cfl normal yellow bulb about 15watt=65watt. that altogether is 390 watts

substrate: eco complete

plants: ludwiga cuba and some dwarf lily

fish: 1 gold guarami, 4 serpae tetras, 2 bleeding heart tetras, and well 1 gold barb

fertilization: Flora pride ounce a week, and nutrafin micronutrients, yet to put in my co2 (the problem?)

if anyone could help me. it seems to be just diatoms but the plant looks dead sort of.


----------



## flyboy320 (Feb 18, 2010)

These two links here might help;

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/62516-method-controlled-imbalances-gda-18.html


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

The links above are good, if you describe what you have, members can help further.


----------

